# Flexible Gas Lines



## allproroofing (Mar 18, 2010)

Is anyone else running into an issue with new home builders using the yellow flexible gas lines and running them uncomfortably close to the decking?


----------



## peterjames (Apr 14, 2010)

Flexible gas line is often used when plumbing natural gas to a dryer, range or other appliance that is moved during or after installation. As opposed to rigid black steel gas pipe, flexible line allows the appliance to move out from the wall, or be adjusted as part of regular household cleaning. Installing a flexible gas line is relatively simple, and requires little experience


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

We had one a couple weeks ago, had to fix a block of wood to the plywood to keep the gas line clear of the shingle nails. Lucky we spotted it in time!


----------

